# AA stuff. please list what you will be bringing..



## jimsbeercans (Apr 29, 2017)

Couldn't get anyone to cover my hours both Thursday and Friday for ML. So my stuff has never been offered so far. My camera died so did get a few earlier in the week. 

The Schwinn Twinn is voilet ( super clean) 1965 with the 2 speed rear. Asking 600 will be hard to find one as clean.

Cinzia Red Fold Down bike. This is priced right at 75.00 so a flipper can make money.

Last one before the camera died is a Schwinn Traveler III. Not rare or anything but ready for the campus life! Asking 80.00

Also bringing a chrome Schwinn Voyaguer, Schwinn Camelback Speedster, Clean white Puegeot, 2 Coppertone mid 60's (64 and a 65) Travelers.

Do have a 78 Schwinn Twinn Sport..needs some work with shift cables but asking 150.00

See you guys in the morning. Nice ballooners in the ML pics. Most I've ever seen in one place!


----------



## bashton (Apr 29, 2017)

Bringing a super nice 74 Ross Apollo, a Fritz 50 Krate never ridden, a super cool custom white '65 Stingray, an original coppertone '68 Fastback 5-speed and an N.O.S. dated 1971 absolutely beautiful rwl Schwinn slick.

I price to sell and I love, actually prefer to trade for other muscle bike stuff, especially NON Schwinn.

We'll be at the swap side of Bldg E, right on the end. (or is that Bldg D?)

See you all tomorrow!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 29, 2017)

Flocycle or Miss America, your choice $1300. Space A-28, cell 773 608 9004. Mark.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2017)

If anyone has shorty truss rods and McCauley rear rack for Monark Five Bar, my buddy will be at AA. Oh, rods for men's pencil springer.


----------

